# Fractional Ownership Article(s)



## pspercy (Jul 27, 2007)

There's an article on www.marketwatch.com , a second to follow, looking at "FO". 
She's using a resort on Lake Tahoe as an example. I thought others might find it of interest 

See http://tinyurl.com/2k4kox


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 28, 2007)

thanks for the post 

SUCH a better article than the one covered by helium report recently > http://www.heliumreport.com/archives/777-the-observer-doesn-t-get-destination-clubs


----------



## roadsister (Jul 28, 2007)

I went to this link and clicked around and could not find the article.
What does FO mean?


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 28, 2007)

> See http://tinyurl.com/2k4kox


that link is direct.

pspercy was abbreviating "fractional ownership" as "FO" 

sounds kind of better than the only abbreviation ive heard - "frax"


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 28, 2007)

Both very interesting articles to read.  Thank you.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 28, 2007)

pspercy said:


> There's an article on www.marketwatch.com , a second to follow, looking at "FO".
> She's using a resort on Lake Tahoe as an example. I thought others might find it of interest
> 
> See http://tinyurl.com/2k4kox


Interesting article, but check out this quote about timeshares:

_To be sure, time-shares were created to allow "the rest of us" without megabucks to buy into vacation property. You're buying what is essentially an easement -- a right to use a vacation property for a designated period of time. And, true, you won't pay escalating hotel prices. 
Time-shares come in all shapes and sizes, but typically they are either converted hotel properties or properties built especially for service as time-shares. They are small and, aside from a lobby and a hotel-style pool, there usually isn't much in the way of amenities. _

"An easement" might be a good way to describe a RTU, but I wouldn't say that's a good description of a deeded timeshare. 

As for "small and not much in the way of amenities," just what timeshares has she stayed in?   They may be small compared to a 6 bedroom exceutive home, but most timeshare units are at least two or three times the size of a hotel room.  In fact, my last house was much smaller (at 1040 sq ft) than many of the timeshares I've stayed in.  And I own a timeshare at a resort with multiple pools and a lazy river, two 18-hole golf courses, a lake beach, a spa, restaurants, free mini golf, and tennis, with a MF of under $600 a year.  Just a lobby and a hotel-style pool?


----------



## pspercy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Second Article*



JudyS said:


> Interesting article, but check out this quote about timeshares:
> 
> _..snip..
> As for "small and not much in the way of amenities," just what timeshares has she stayed in?   ..snip...  _


_

Exactly. I even sent her an email but no response of course.

Here's the second article:  http://tinyurl.com/2mvs2h _


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Jul 31, 2007)

> Destination clubs. They may be out of range for most. These very exclusive properties (or networks of properties) will set you back $1 million or (far) more, just for the membership,



sigh.. only 3 clubs have $1MM+ options - Ciel, Solstice Collection, Yellowstone Club World


----------

